# thread list in Comments and Suggestions



## papillon

When I open the Comments and Suggestions forum, I don't see the bar that would allow me to go to older threads, you know the one with "1 2 3 4 ... last". I can only go to the 20 or so threads that are displayed.

Is this normal or am I doing something wrong? Other fora don't seem to have this problem.
Thanks


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Papillon,

Go to the CS menu page and look down at the lower left, under the thread names.  You should see this:

Display Options                 
Showing threads 1 to 16 of 16                                                    
 Sorted By                              
 Sort Order                             
From
The Last Week                                         

Change the "Last Week" to Last Month or whatever you like.
That will display many more threads.

Regards,
Cuchu


----------



## papillon

Thanks Cuchuflete,
that does the trick.

But now I'm just curious: is the C&S forum not supposed to have that scroll bar?


----------



## cuchuflete

papillon said:


> Thanks Cuchuflete,
> that does the trick.
> 
> But now I'm just curious: is the C&S forum not supposed to have that scroll bar?



Happy to help.

Scroll bar:  It depends on your settings.  If, for example, you have the display set at the default, and that would show 7 threads in the past week, and your display is for 20 threads per page, there should be no scroll bar.

I'll play with my settings and see if it appears, and come back with an edit.

Edit: I just set display to "Last 2 Months" and this appeared when I pressed "show threads"

Page 1 of 10 	 	 		*1* 23 > Last *»*


----------



## papillon

Ah!
It works! Thanks a lot, once again.


----------



## Etcetera

papillon said:


> Is this normal or am I doing something wrong? Other fora don't seem to have this problem.


Well, and I'm having the same problem.  
But I guess it's a matter of settings and nothing more: at home, where I use Firefox, I can see all the threads, from the very first; but now I am viewing the Forums from the University, using IE. But changing the setting here has enabled me to see all the threads.


----------



## Jana337

Etcetera said:


> Well, and I'm having the same problem.
> But I guess it's a matter of settings and nothing more: at home, where I use Firefox, I can see all the threads, from the very first; but now I am viewing the Forums from the University, using IE. But changing the setting here has enabled me to see all the threads.


Browsers do not matter. You just have a cookie on your computer at home. The CS default is 2 weeks, the default for all other forums is (I think) all threads.



Jana


----------



## Etcetera

Jana337 said:


> Browsers do not matter. You just have a cookie on your computer at home. The CS default is 2 weeks, the default for all other forums is (I think) all threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Jana


Thank you.


----------

